# Craftsman Log Splitter- 27 Ton/6.5 B/S Motor..



## CK-1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Its been a long time since I posted on this forum, but here goes.  I'm thinking about purchasing a Craftsman Log Splitter (link below).    Has anyone here had any experience using it?.. or could shed some light as to the quality of this product..  Any flaws you have heard.. fluid leaks.. difficulty changing tire.. cycle times.. etc..


http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...EARS&sid=I0083200880004400085&pid=07177466000



Thanks,


CK


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2007)

That splitter is made by MTD and sold under the Troy Bilt/Cub Cadet/Yard Machines names among others. My MTD splitter is over twenty years old and the only thing I have ever done to it is replace the engine this year. Didn't really have to but just wanted to.


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi - 

I rented one last month.  $40 for 11am Saturday until 8am Sunday.   I split about 3 cords, some of it old knarly stuff and crotchy stuff.  All Ash, Hickory, and Oak.  I like it.  I did manage to shear one of the bolts that hold the work table 'wings' on the sides.  

I split most of my wood my hand.  In really hot weather, or once a year to clear accumulated knarly hard to split wood It'll rent it.  No need to store, maintain, etc... 

Good luck!
Mike P


----------



## adrpga498 (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought the same splitter last August and I am very happy with it so far.  I've split approximately 5 cords and had no problems what so ever. $999. My Sears lawn tractor is 5 years old now, not to jinx myself but no problems there either. Just my .02$


----------



## GeeWizMan (Aug 4, 2007)

I went in with a friend 50/50 and we bought  http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.as...=778&page=1&productID=30196&zz=48165&x=10&y=4 for about $800 dollars
15 years ago.  It works great and is a real work saver.  

One thing on the Sears log splitter that I noticed was those fenders.  I would probably have to remove them
as they look like they might be something I would run into with my shins as I moved about the splitter.  Other than that, on my splitter, I have never come across a piece of wood that I was unable to split.  I'm sure it's out there but I haven't seen it yet.  

George


----------



## CK-1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the comments.    I relied heavly on this thread to determine my purchase while including my own judgement.    Since there was a TS Store built in my area 2 years ago, I called to see if they had the Huskee 22 Ton/6.5HP Splitter in stock.    They had one in a crate availible.    I picked it up Saturday afternoon.  While there I purchased some items for my Exmark Lazer Z to tow this baby around and near my property.   After assembly (dayum that beam was heavy) and filling the splitter with the proper fluids that where included.   I gave it a test run and split about 7 rounds I sawed last week (12 to go).    The splitter is more than powerful, and did a excellent job in splitting some maple and a notted up peach tree.    I just have a few questions regarding maintence of this splitter...

1.  Is there a drain plug for the 22 Ton Model?..  I notice in the instructions one is present on the 35 Ton. but I don't see one for the 22 Ton.
2.  Is the oil filter aval. at Tractor Supply or Lowes?


----------



## GeeWizMan (Aug 6, 2007)

CK-1 said:
			
		

> I want to thank everyone for the comments.    I relied heavly on this thread to determine my purchase while including my own judgement.    Since there was a TS Store built in my area 2 years ago, I called to see if they had the Huskee 22 Ton/6.5HP Splitter in stock.    They had one in a crate availible.    I picked it up Saturday afternoon.  While there I purchased some items for my Exmark Lazer Z to tow this baby around and near my property.   After assembly (dayum that beam was heavy) and filling the splitter with the proper fluids that where included.   I gave it a test run and split about 7 rounds I sawed last week (12 to go).    The splitter is more than powerful, and did a excellent job in splitting some maple and a notted up peach tree.    I just have a few questions regarding maintence of this splitter...
> 
> 1.  Is there a drain plug for the 22 Ton Model?..  I notice in the instructions one is present on the 35 Ton. but I don't see one for the 22 Ton.
> 2.  Is the oil filter aval. at Tractor Supply or Lowes?



On my Huskee there is no drain plug - In the time we have owned it, we have only drained the hydraulic fluid one time and that was after the first year we bought it.  As I recall we took off the hydraulic fluid filter and drained the fluid that way.  Also, I was able to get the hydraulic fluid filter from an auto parts store by giving them the part number written on the side of it.  I think the filter is pretty standard.  Good luck with it. I know for me if I had to split my wood with a maul, I would not be heating our house with wood.

George


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2007)

GeeWizMan said:
			
		

> CK-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CK-1 (Aug 7, 2007)

GeeWizMan said:
			
		

> CK-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.    Been splitting wood with an axe for years.    Perfected the tech. over time, but with this baby I can tow her in the woods and split on the spot.   My back is thanking me as well..


----------



## eernest4 (Oct 26, 2007)

parts for the huskee 22 ton and all the other huskee splitters out there are available at 
www.speeco.com and find the log splitter rectangle on the menu to click on. 

You can download your owner's manuel there, at the manufacturers website, in pdf format too.

to phone a live person in voice mode; 1-800-525-8322

they will also do some types of custom modifications to some of their products at customers request for the agreed upon fee. (probably not cheap).


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 26, 2007)

Are there any issues of the way the cylinder is suppported in this design as opposed to the full-length I-beam design?
Maybe less stress on the cylinder housing?


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got the 35 ton and have gotten the hydraulic oil, filter and air filter all at TSC. As far as draining the hydraulic fluid, I just pulled off the lower hydraulic hose and drained it that way (AND AFTER ONE YEAR OF HARD USE IT STILL LOOKED LIKE NEW MONEY). G'damn I hated to drain it and refill it. It'll be good for years anyhow.

Let us know what you think of your splitter. I have zero problems with my 35 ton. I split have split a minimum of 20 face cords per year with it since 2000 and have had zero problems and have yet to come across a chunk I couldn't easily split.


----------



## Lignums (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a 27 ton Yard Machines splitter with a 6.5 Honda engine and I have not had any problems with it.  It as an '05 model and have split about 30 cords of wood with it.    
The only problem I have had was with the pump.  After about a half an hour of use, fluid seeps out of the top of the pump where the drive shaft is.  Nothing major, just a small puddle after about 3 hours/4 gas tank fulls of use.  I think my issue is unique though.  I got this from Home Dumpo and it was a return item, and sat outside for a while, like 9 months or so.  I got a heck of a deal for it ($600...)  so I cannot complain too much.  I priced up a new pump from the manufacturer and it runs about 
$500.00 for the pump alone.  In the Northern Tool Catalog, a new pump of the same size runs about $150.  Until it gives me a problem, I'll run the snot out of it.  I have not had any pieces get stuck except for a single narley piece of Elm, and that was so twisty and knotty, only a chain saw was able to it smaller.


----------

